# Wanted Offshore Fishing Charter for June 12th



## ReelDeal50 (Mar 2, 2010)

Looking to hire an offshore charter fishing boat for Saturday June 12th. Interested in quality... top notch boat, captain/crew and tackle. 

Looking to catch a variety of species. Everything from AJ's to Wahoo...

Have fished offshore numerous times. Would have at least 3 anglers maybe 4. 

Looking for a fast ride to get to the fish. Prefer fishing out of Freeport; Galveston. 

Any suggestions ? :ac550:

Thanks 

RC


----------



## asaltweapon (Aug 26, 2009)

Give Jim Shutter a call. Sea Cay Charters 832-754-9076. He has a Bertram 33 with Cats. Not sure how fast you need to go but it is a good boat. He is out of Bridge Harbor in Freeport.


----------



## ReelDeal50 (Mar 2, 2010)

*June 12 Offshore Charter*

Thanks for the information. Will keep him in mind.

Robert


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

ReelDeal50 said:


> Looking to hire an offshore charter fishing boat for Saturday June 12th. Interested in quality... top notch boat, captain/crew and tackle.
> 
> Looking to catch a variety of species. Everything from AJ's to Wahoo...
> 
> ...


Get ahold of Eugene at:
http://www.coastalcharteradventures.com/

36' Contender out of Galveston.

I caught the wahoo in my avatar with him in July '08.


----------

